# Hornady .22 mag Critical defense ammo on a hog



## oldenred (Mar 1, 2015)

Here is a bullet I found in the hog. Put a couple rounds in her the rest were pass throughs but this one hit and smashed the heck out of a couple bones and did some major damge. Really happy with this round!


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 2, 2015)

oldenred said:


> Here is a bullet I found in the hog. Put a couple rounds in her the rest were pass throughs but this one hit and smashed the heck out of a couple bones and did some major damge. Really happy with this round!



I was gonna ask you what round you used, but you one upped me!

I would have expected the typical TMJ, or JHP. But its cool you found the bullet that did the damage......was it the same kind of round that passed through too?


----------



## oldenred (Mar 2, 2015)

bfriendly said:


> I was gonna ask you what round you used, but you one upped me!
> 
> I would have expected the typical TMJ, or JHP. But its cool you found the bullet that did the damage......was it the same kind of round that passed through too?



Yes, the only reason this one didn't was it hit both shoulders and obliterated them both. Pig didn't stand a chance. It also groups extremely well, dime size at 50yds and 2" low at 25yds.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Mar 2, 2015)

Awesome!!! Love the 22 mag and always like the different types of rounds. Gotta try those!


----------



## lineman101 (Mar 17, 2015)

*hornady*

shot a 150lb boar with the same bullets at 50 yds thru the shoulders he made it 20yds bad lil round


----------



## 660griz (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I am going to get some of these. Very impressive performance.


----------



## Stetson (Jun 14, 2015)

@ the OP

Any more porker success stories with the critical defense bullets? 

I have recently found some of these, grabbed a box and plan on putting some into wild pork at the next opportunity! ( provided they group well ) 

FWIW......I've only used CCI full metal jackets before now.  But it's down to CCI jacketed soft points, or critical defense ammo available in my area.


----------



## SW13 (Jun 17, 2015)

oldenred said:


> Yes, the only reason this one didn't was it hit both shoulders and obliterated them both. Pig didn't stand a chance. It also groups extremely well, dime size at 50yds and 2" low at 25yds.



What kind of rifle are you using?

Thanks.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Jun 17, 2015)

flynlow said:


> I have used this round on pigs also, using a CZ-512 semi-auto with Weaver scope. For a 22, it does a lot of damage. I found it a couple yrs ago and bought it for about $16/box of 50 as I recall. Have not seen any since until few weeks ago I saw some in a gun shop priced at $27/box. No, I did not buy it, luckily I already bought enough to last a while since it's only for killin and grillin



Are you useing this in a .22 or a .22 mag?


----------

